# Sony oder LG Fernseher



## Chris_ (2. November 2010)

ICh wollte mir zu Weihnachten einen LCD TV wünschen nur ich hab keine ahnung ob ich einen vol LG oder Sony nehemn soll!

Der Sony Fernseher:
Sony KDL-32 EX 302 AEP 82cm: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Und der LG Fernseher:
LG 32LD450 81,3 cm LCD-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Nur beim LG kann man wenn man einen USB stick reinsteckt keine Filme gucken kann ich denn dann ne Multimedia Festplatte dran anschließen (über Scat) und dann gucken?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2010)

Wenn es sich nur um die beiden Geräte geht fällt die Entscheidung eindeutig zum LG, da er die Full HD Auflösung bietet auf die ich bei Geräten ab 80 cm nicht verzichten würde. Bei dem LG Modell vermisse ich ein paar HDMI Anschlüße mehr, einen CI+ Slot scheint ja vorhanden zu sein. Da ich selbst keine entsprechende Platte besitze kann ich die Frage nicht beantworten. Ich selber habe schon länger einen LG und bin soweit zufrieden, nur die Fernbedienung find ich nicht so toll


----------



## Chris_ (2. November 2010)

was ist denn mit der fernbedienung
ich brach eh nur 2 hdmi stecker
welche größe hast du denn


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2010)

Meine FB ist nicht sehr handlich und hatte einen Defekt. Ich selber hab immo auch nur 32"


----------



## Chris_ (2. November 2010)

ich hab mir grad al von Lg nen 37er angeguckt uns das sagten einge das man keine filme über usb gucken kann stimmt das!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2010)

Die Frage muss ich dir schuldig bleiben, mein TV hat noch keine USB Schnittstelle ( ich vermisse die auch nicht ) und über meinen DVD Player ( hat USB ) hatte ich es noch nie versucht. Das wäre dann auch ein anderes paar Schuhe denk ich mal


----------



## Chris_ (2. November 2010)

stimt kann ja auch meinen dvd player nehmen


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2010)

oder ne wd tv live platte  die spielt alles ab. wie weit sitzt du denn weg und wie viel darf er kosten ?


----------



## Chris_ (2. November 2010)

ja genau die hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt!

so 2,50-3,00m
300 bis 500€


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2010)

also bei 3m würde ich keine 32" mehr nehmen. du kannst ma auf Sony.de schaun da im Tv bereich gibts ne Tabelle zur optimalen größe  interessant wäre da der C530 oder auch wenn plasma infrage kommt der s20e von panasonic

hier der Link zu sony:
http://www.sony.de/hub/bravia-lcd-fernseher/4/1

hoffe er geht


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. November 2010)

nimm den hier, hab ihn selber und bin sehr zufrieden. Hat u.a. FullHD, 100HZ, USB-schnittstelle uvm...

Philips 32PFL5405H/12 81,3 cm LCD-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

@poonage: so generell kann man die "perfekte" entfernung nicht sagen, das empfindet jede person anders. Die hersteller machen sowas natürlich, und setzen die angeblich perfekten größentabellen schon so, dass die leute immer möglichst die großen, teuren geräte kaufen


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2010)

nee eben nicht gibt auch ne unabhängige, nur find ich die zz nicht  die hat ungefähr die gleichen werte nur das sie noch ne spalte für analog tv hat. auf 32" und 3m entfernung siehts keinen unterschied mehr zwischen hd ready und full hd

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-LE40C530-LCD-Fernseher-Full-HD-schwarz/dp/B003AXXDOY/ref=sr_1_2?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1288733444&sr=1-2 zudem sehr geringen inputlag aber 50Hz was eigentlich nicht stört

oder
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2108345_-tx-p42s20e-panasonic.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2010)

42" und das für unter 500 Taler? Ist ja schön und gut einen grossen Bildschirm zu haben, nur was habt ihr zu Röhrenzeiten besessen. Bei dem Preisrahmen ist bei halbwegs aktueller Technik bei 37" fast das Ende der Fahnenstange. Auch müßte man wissen ob überhaupt Platz für soviel TV ist. Ist nicht persönlich gemeint


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 42" und das für unter 500 Taler? Ist ja schön und gut einen grossen Bildschirm zu haben, nur was habt ihr zu Röhrenzeiten besessen. Bei dem Preisrahmen ist bei halbwegs aktueller Technik bei 37" fast das Ende der Fahnenstange. Auch müßte man wissen ob überhaupt Platz für soviel TV ist. Ist nicht persönlich gemeint



zu röhren zeit hattest du auch ne andere quelle wie heute, oder gabs da zb schon bluray ?

ich hab 2 gute tv´s genannt und die  hatten keine 32". lcd wäre auch der C650 interessant der kostet aber leider dann 600


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. November 2010)

@poonage:  trotzdem kann man nicht einfach verallgemeinern, ab wann welche größe gut ist. Jede person empfindet da anders. Z.B. bei meinen eltern steht auch ein 32" im abstand von guten 3 metern, und ich persönlich empfinde das als völlig ausreichend. Ich selbst sitze knappe 2 meter vom TV weg, und da is n 32" auch mehr als ausreichend 
Ein anderer würde vielleicht sagen, bei 2 metern braucht man schon n 42", deine tabelle sagt vielleicht noch was anderes. ALso, man kann das nicht verallgemeinern. am besten mal in Media Markt oder so gehen, und die abstände mal testen. Was nicht heißen soll, dass du dein TV dort kaufen sollst


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2010)

klar kann man einen optimalen abstand ermitteln, was schaut ihr denn über euren TV´s?


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. November 2010)

man kann vielleicht, ja, aber nicht über so ne einfache tabelle mit festen werten  Wie gesagt, da muss man selber mal schauen, in einem der TV-Händler 
Und wenn das Budget eh so begrenzt ist, dann lieber ne nummer kleiner und was gescheites, als mit aller gewalt ne nummer größer, aber mit ner schlechten technik


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2010)

due willst jetzt sagen das zb der S20e schlecht ist ? *g* und was schaut ihr jetzt über euren tv´s?


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. November 2010)

ich sag nicht welches gerät schlecht ist, ich sag lediglich dass die tabellen nicht empfehlenswert sind. 
Und wir schauen über "unseren TV´s" ganz normale sendungen, meine eltern mehr die öff. rechtl. und ich alles mögliche


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2010)

naja Kabel/sat/dvb-t? Analog/digital? auch ma ne Bluray oder so ?


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. November 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> naja Kabel/sat/dvb-t? Analog/digital? auch ma ne Bluray oder so ?


also ich geh jetzt mal von mir aus, da ich die etwas anspruchsvollere PErson bin (meine eltern sind da nicht so die technik-pros is verständlich )
Ich guck über Sat, digital, blu rays ab und an, Xbox360 auch immer mal wieder


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2010)

Tschuldigung wenn ich mich hier noch mal äussere, was bei einem 32" in 2 m gut aussieht würde es auch bei 3m. Desweiteren nutzen viele das Teil auch für normales Fernsehen und dort gibt wenig HD Inhalte und 24 / 7 BR macht auch nicht jeder. Lieber ein gutes Gerät welches kleiner ist als ein Billigeimer und gross. Und Umrechnungsformeln von irgendwelchen Herstellern sind genauso vertrauenswürdig wie Leistungsrechner von Netzteilhersteller. Ein TV bei Media und Co zu testen bringt auch nicht viel weil dort meist geschönt wird.


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein TV bei Media und Co zu testen bringt auch nicht viel weil dort meist geschönt wird.



nicht nur das, der Ausstellunsgraum ist einfach zu hell, da kommen die Lcd´s besser weg als die Plasma, im Zimmer dahem herrschen aber ganz andere Lichtverhältnisse. Wichtig wäre was der TE mit tv alles machen will (nutzungsangabe in % TV/Film/Zocken) und welche quelle


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. November 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Tschuldigung wenn ich mich hier noch mal äussere, was bei einem 32" in 2 m gut aussieht würde es auch bei 3m. Desweiteren nutzen viele das Teil auch für normales Fernsehen und dort gibt wenig HD Inhalte und 24 / 7 BR macht auch nicht jeder. Lieber ein gutes Gerät welches kleiner ist als ein Billigeimer und gross. Und Umrechnungsformeln von irgendwelchen Herstellern sind genauso vertrauenswürdig wie Leistungsrechner von Netzteilhersteller. Ein TV bei Media und Co zu testen bringt auch nicht viel weil dort meist geschönt wird.


jo, wie ich schon gesagt hab 
Allerdings hat sich meine "im MEdia markt testen" äußerung auf die größe der geräte bezogen, und da kann man nichts schönen  wer nicht vertraut kann ja mitm zollstock nachmessen


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2010)

Trotzdem täuscht im Mediamarkt die größe, da sie kleiner wirken  Hat sich nicht erst einer über die größe erschrocken als er daheim ausgepackt hat 

für mich ist das Thema hier gegessen wird ja eh immer nur reingeredet und pauschalisiert, es gibt durchaus tv´s größer 40" die keine Billigeimer sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2010)

Das wir keine Freunde werden ist schon klar. Was hat es bitte mit reinreden zu tun? Jeder hat andere Vorstellungen und man kann nicht alles mit einem Maßstab vergleichen, sonst hätte man Einheitsgeräte. Ist genauso wie meine jetzige Aussage, jeder wird da was anderes daraus interpretieren. TE sprach von 32" auf einaml redet man von 40" und mehr und der Finanzrahmen ist knapp gesteckt. Wenn du dich durch meine bisherigen Äusserungen angegriffen fühlen solltest täte es mir leid


----------



## Chris_ (3. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> nimm den hier, hab ihn selber und bin sehr zufrieden. Hat u.a. FullHD, 100HZ, USB-schnittstelle uvm...
> 
> Philips 32PFL5405H/12 81,3 cm LCD-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> @poonage: so generell kann man die "perfekte" entfernung nicht sagen, das empfindet jede person anders. Die hersteller machen sowas natürlich, und setzen die angeblich perfekten größentabellen schon so, dass die leute immer möglichst die großen, teuren geräte kaufen



das ist der fernseher von meinem freund und ich finde den auch ganz gut


und mal die prozentangaben
60% Tv und 40%Zocken


----------



## p00nage (3. November 2010)

http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=116&thread=33625&back=&sort=&z=1

bei soviel zockanteil wäre der c530 durchaus was


----------



## Portvv (3. November 2010)

Chris_ schrieb:


> das ist der fernseher von meinem freund und ich finde den auch ganz gut
> 
> 
> und mal die prozentangaben
> 60% Tv und 40%Zocken



wuere dir auch zum Phillips raten ,allerdings kriegst du auch einen LG 37" LH3000 neu für 399? der ebendfalss Full Hd bietet und der durch firmware update ebndfalls vom usb port videos  etc. wiedergeben kann, zu dem bietet er 24p , hat allerdings keine 100 hz. da ich diesen fernseher selber gehabt habe kann ich dir ohne bedenken eine kaufempfehlung aussprechen , schnelle reaktionszeit , gutes sd bild sowie sehr gutes HD Bild . also wenn du bereit bist 400 ? auszugeben dann denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Per4mance (3. November 2010)

ich red jetzt auch mal rein


bei 37" und 2,50m abstand bringt nen fullhd tv wirklich eher null. da sieht man keinen unterschied. ich hab nen pana 42" fullhd plasma und sitz 2,30 weg da denk ich mir auch immer der nächste wird größer das ich mehr vom fullhd hab


----------

